
Programming Opportunities in China? - oneirine
I&#x27;m an American citizen, and have been working in JS development for a little over a year. I studied Chinese for about 15 years, kindergarten through college, and have conversational speaking &#x2F; understanding, but would definitely need some time in China to get fluent again.<p>Have any HN&#x27;ers run into programming opportunities in China that might fit my skillset? Any recommendations on how I might find those kinds of opportunities? Anyone have any experience with software engineering jobs in Asia like this?
======
michelH
Maybe tried to find in 51jobs.com

~~~
michelH
*try

